

Ask HN: List of government vendors in the construction industry? - kvnn

I&#x27;m considering attacking a business problem for construction vendors to U.S. government agencies.<p>Primary vendors are the companies that deal directly with a government agency, and delegate work to sub-contractors (a sub contractor would be an electrical contractor, etc).<p>I&#x27;m able to get a list of all construction companies of a certain revenue, and within a few different construction segments, but &quot;government contractor&quot; is not a criteria I&#x27;ve found support for.<p>Any ideas?
======
brudgers
Federal Construction contracts are let in many forms ranging from traditional
design-bid-build to construction management with fee to construction manager
at risk to design-build.

Keep in mind that construction licensing laws are local and state laws and
thus Federal construction projects are exempt, so scanning through license
records will not provide a complete list.

As a practical matter, many Federal projects are specialized, and the
contractors who perform the work don't take on other types of projects, so the
companies are not well known.

Top it all off with some projects being handled without bid, or added as
change orders to existing projects or simply classified and never even
published.

My recommendation would be to find a domain expert, I only know what I know
because I've been with firms that don't pursue that sort of work
architecturally based on the reasons I mentioned. Though I did once interview
with URS Griner for a position that was focused on DoD work. We were not a
good fit.

Anyway, good luck.

------
monkeyspaw
My company runs a large dataset that includes construction companies and
government contractors. Contact me via my profile email if you're interested
in talking more about this.

~~~
kvnn
Oh yeah?! That sounds awesome. Your profile email is NOT public, though.

If you could let me know what it is I'll get right to you. My email is
kriggen@gmail.com

Thanks,

